#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργαλεία >  > > >  >  > Εξοπλισμός >  > > >  >  > Τοπογραφικά όργανα >  > > >  >  >  Ακρίβεια GPS χειρός

## Balance

Μπορεί ένα GPS χειρός να βοηθήσει προσεγγιστικά στο έργο του μηχανικού? Και αν ναι ποιό μοντέλο προτείνετε?

----------


## Balance

Προσδιορισμός συντεταγμένων εντός σχεδίου πόλεως και αξιοποίηση σταθερού σημείου για εξάρτηση.

----------


## sundance

Τα gps χειρός και από ιδία εμπειρία,είναι ουσιωδώς χρήσιμα για περιηγήσεις,δηλαδή εύρεση διαδρομών,προσεγγιστικών υψομέτρων,προσανατολισμού.

Για τοπογραφικές εργασίες,δεν κάνουν σε καμία περίπτωση.

----------


## salkwsu03

Βοηθουν σε εντοπισμους τριγωνομετρικων της γυσ ή αλλων σημειων με γνωστες σε εγσα συντεταγμενες. Σε καμμια περιπτωση δεν πρεπει να χρησιμοποιουνται για αποτυπωση ή χαραξη δηλαδη οπου απαιτουνται ακριβειες <10εκατοστων, διοτι εχουν ακριβεια απο 1-15μετρα.

----------

